# Please Help Me Identify This Watch



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

right im not sure this is the right section or anything but this is the only watch forum im a member off and im realy after this watch ive seen on a site it isnt for sale there just used to advertise a strap it has no name on it either so is proving impossible i figured its a long shot but sum one may no what it is any help would be amazing thanks its the watch on the link i posted with the orange bezel and black face thanks.

its at the bottom left hand side with the Rubber Deployment Watch Strap

Silicon Rubber 20mm thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a Zeno, here's a pic I've nicked of Andrews


----------



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

yeh i no what that watch is mate i like them but im talking about the black faced watch with the orange bezel which looks like a omega planet ocean.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

i would mind a zeno tho where can i get one?thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoops it might have been a PO :blush:

As for getting hold of a Zeno, are you looking at buying new or SH :blink:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh i no what that watch is mate i like them but im talking about the black faced watch with the orange bezel which looks like a omega planet ocean.


It could be an OPO or an Alpha photoshopped to remove the logo :blink:

As for the Zeno, if you do a google you should find the uk stockist (who I won't mention here  ) or you could put a "wanted" post.

oh & welcome to the forum & mine isn't for sale :lol:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks mate i aint having anyluck with google at all and been searching for ages anyone no or have one for sale thanks


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> thanks mate i aint having anyluck with google at all and been searching for ages anyone no or have one for sale thanks


 :blink: if you google pages from the uk for "zeno watch uk supplier" it is the first one (excluding the sponsored links)


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> i would mind a zeno tho where can i get one?thanks


there is one right now on the sale forum


----------



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

dont mind new or old that link to the sales forum dont work sorry i aint replied i aint been on net for ages


----------



## jaykickboxer (Dec 13, 2008)

ive treied emailing this geezer with the watch but no reply anyone got a contact number for him thanks


----------

